# Speaking of Plecos...



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

Well,
I love my plecos and got some spawning for me.. 

I have alanquer L333s in just about every tank in the house now.

I DO have BNs in every tank. BN & 333s are spawning machines I tell ya!

I just found that I have a pair of L262s and have fry in another a community pleco tank.

And at some point, my L129s spawned without me knowing AND had fry live among a lot of cichlids. Just amazing! 

Hope to get all my zebras, queen arabasques, opal spots and L270s in tanks of their own soon and maybe they'll get the idea too. Just wish I had a female watermellon royal because my boy has been in my HUGE cave for weeks fanning like mad and here I thought they were mud spawners? hmmm

I'll keep everyone updated.


----------



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

gemjunkie said:


> Well,
> I love my plecos and got some spawning for me..
> 
> I have alanquer L333s in just about every tank in the house now.
> ...



I'm in my cave fanning like mad.....when are you gonna come for a visit? ;-)


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL

Awesome to hear Gem! So where can i buy some of this liquid viagra?


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Sounds good ......How muck did you pay for your zebra plecos?


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

Shade,
I bought my zebras all 2 years ago OR more. SO, no where near what they are worth today..


----------

